# More lace rock in my tank, quick pic.



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

I just added more lace rock to my tank, here is a pic of my new set up. I need a real camera to take better pics of the fish tho.


----------



## typo (Feb 9, 2011)

looks good. you could move that heater down behind the larger rock pile to conceal it.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Agreed on both counts.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Dude thats a good idea with the heater, since its not titanium should I be conserned with breaking or the fish getting burned? But it would be nice to hide it. Thanks for the help bro


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks good. I like the horizontal layout.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, I just need more fish


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks really good. :thumb: 
I agree with the others about hiding the heater behind one of the rock piles.


----------



## Frenzy (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice setup. Heater being where it is doesn't bother me. I also don't like having heaters on one side of a tank. IMO it can lead to cold spots at the other end of the tank. When that happens all my fishies congregate at the heated end. Just my opinion though.

Good job.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

If they do, increase flow around the heater (the one end of the tank thing should only happen with poor water circulation).

It won't hurt them in any event.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah I kind of thought the same thing as far for the heater being in the middle but I have a circulation pump at one end which is really strong. So I think if I put the heater at one end it will be ok. I just changed the rocks a little, not really noticeable. I was paranoid the left side was going to come down. I should have used some egg crate, anyways here is a new pic. I will move the heater when I get a chance.lol








Here is my little devil chewere love this guy.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Really nice. For some reason EVERYBODY elses tanks look so much nicer that mine I think. :-? Lol Ohh well i have fun.


----------



## Brimoore27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Great tank Outcast


----------



## namvet4 (Feb 20, 2011)

Outcastgsx said:


> I just changed the rocks a little, not really noticeable. I was paranoid the left side was going to come down. I should have used some egg crate, anyways here is a new pic. I will move the heater when I get a chance.lol
> Here is my little devil chewere love this guy.


Nice looking tank :thumb: Quick newbie question: Is that all lace rock or do I see some Texas Holey Rock mixed in? Either way it is a nice aquascape =D>


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys, Benj its all about having fun with your tank bro. What looks good to you might not to someone else, just add your style man. I find thats the beauty in our tanks, we all add our own style and none are the same. If all our tanks looked the same it would be boring.lol All my rock is lace rock at the moment,some is darker due to brown algae,blah.


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice. Very nice. Nice fish too. (Ps.E.Chewere.) I learned to like lace rock because it gives you different angles no matter how you put them. Nice tank. IMO.....I'm glad I dont have to use a heater anymore. I never hid them. I wanted to see what they where doing at all times. Didn't trust them...lol


----------



## Frenzy (Dec 29, 2007)

Glaneon said:


> If they do, increase flow around the heater (the one end of the tank thing should only happen with poor water circulation).
> 
> It won't hurt them in any event.


Good point.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

Outcast mind me asking for you source of this rock? I am in Socal also not exactly near Palmdale but the general LA area........Looks awesome by the way :thumb:


----------



## thefiremouthscientist (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it looks really cool but theres no moss in there! Idk if I like the saltwater look for these fish ya know, I like the potted look. But the tank IS beautiful. And btw, yeah you always think everyone elses tank looks great because you just havnt done it yet! I feel the same way but you know we could do just as well and probably will. Gl hf with your fish man!


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

There's no/little moss around most mbuna habitats that I've seen (in videos). It's sand and rock.

There's a guy or two on here that's done diving trips to Lake Malawi, has great pics; no moss.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Ed 718 I got my lace rock from an aquarium store called Rainbow aquarium and pond. They are off the 405 in Arleta. They have a some africans but they have alot of rocks,filters etc. Thanks for all the comments guys..


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

Outcastgsx said:


> Ed 718 I got my lace rock from an aquarium store called Rainbow aquarium and pond. They are off the 405 in Arleta. They have a some africans but they have alot of rocks,filters etc. Thanks for all the comments guys..


I know the place I actually got some of my mid sized cichlids from there. I'm trying to avoid paying and arm and a leg for lace rock and maybe thought you outsourced a landscaping yard. Was the prices resonable at least since most LFS charge silly prices per pound for any rock.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

They charge 1.00 a pound. I got about 10 really nice lace rocks for 50 bucks. Not bad for a store. I did hit up the local landscape places around my place but there lace rock was to bulky. I like the ones at this store, they have alot of holes and some really nice pieces.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

Outcastgsx said:


> They charge 1.00 a pound. I got about 10 really nice lace rocks for 50 bucks. Not bad for a store. I did hit up the local landscape places around my place but there lace rock was to bulky. I like the ones at this store, they have alot of holes and some really nice pieces.


I found a store near me in Lakewood that had it for a $1.50 and decided rather than take a drive from LA to Arlete I'd rather pay a little more and save me the gas. I picked up a few pieces and it's amazing at how many different angles they can be stacked and look. After seeing your tank I had to get me some lace rock..... :thumb:


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah good stuff bro. I really like the lace rock look. When your done with your set up post some pics opcorn:


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

Outcastgsx said:


> Yeah good stuff bro. I really like the lace rock look. When your done with your set up post some pics opcorn:


Will do since I had to shift thru my sand and disturb everything my water clouded up but should settle back down in a few.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

Outcast here is my setup using the lace rock. Also Rainbow is having a 25% sale this weekend so I will be there picking up more fish myself. Anyhow your tank really got me thinking lace rock and I like the results however I'm wondering if a few plants will either be an eyesore or really top off the tank nicely.


----------



## thefiremouthscientist (Feb 11, 2011)

Glaneon said:


> There's no/little moss around most mbuna habitats that I've seen (in videos). It's sand and rock.
> 
> There's a guy or two on here that's done diving trips to Lake Malawi, has great pics; no moss.


NO lol I know this man...but how do you know they dont like it? They love holes and stuff in rocks just like my 44 gallon mbuna tank has but maybe they like it when the holes are covered in soft moss! I know its not natural, I just enjoy it. Thats all I meant!


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Ed that looks really good opcorn: I forgot about that sale at the store. I wanted to pick up some stuff. Anyways, I dont think a plant would be eye sore at all. I really would go with reall plants but we all know how mbuna will munch on them. Just try it out, I would on mine but I really cant find one that I really like.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

Outcastgsx said:


> Ed that looks really good opcorn: I forgot about that sale at the store. I wanted to pick up some stuff. Anyways, I dont think a plant would be eye sore at all. I really would go with reall plants but we all know how mbuna will munch on them. Just try it out, I would on mine but I really cant find one that I really like.


I picked up about four of the larger cichlids on the sale and a few other items I needed. The store was jam packed for the three days. Anyhow I think I'm gonna keep it with no plants I tried to use some of my plants I had before and I did not like it.


----------

